# Best smoker/grill thermometer



## jmud (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi been looking for awhile and coming up short so I need help. I'm thinking about doing a regular dial thermometer for my smoker build. Got the maverick now, will still use that for the food, but want a dial for cooking chamber temp. Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello.  As you probably know the Maverick is dual probe.  1 probe for food and 1 probe for cooking chamber.  IMHO, I wouldn't bother cutting the hole and fitting the dial in the build.  The Mav has ya covered.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## crazyq (Feb 14, 2014)

I use either Tel-Tru or Ashcroft gauges.


----------



## bigjay282 (Feb 22, 2014)

i use my 733 but you cant lose with TelTru


----------

